# What documents are needed when selling car



## Violet Rose (13 Feb 2007)

Hi - I am in the process of selling my car but just realised i do not have the original vehicle registration form - 
What or where do I get a change of ownership form or whatever its called - thanks a mill


----------



## tosullivan (13 Feb 2007)

The RF101 form has a piece on it for signing over the ownership.  The completed form is then returned to Shannon.  You do not need the original vehicle registration form, just the licensing form (RF101)


----------



## Violet Rose (13 Feb 2007)

where do you get this form -


----------



## johndoe64 (13 Feb 2007)

change of ownership form.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Violet Rose (13 Feb 2007)

sorry now if i sound like an air head - but this form is for vehicles before 1993 - 

Can you still use it to sell 00 models ?


----------



## Billo (13 Feb 2007)

Get an RF134 form . Fill it in and sent it to Motor TAX Office for replacement documents.


----------



## Billo (16 Feb 2007)

" It is important to remember that the onus is always on the seller to ensure that the Change of Ownership notification is completed correctly and submitted without delay  to the relevant authority "
Rgds
Billo


----------



## tosullivan (17 Feb 2007)

WR, the RF101 form is the one you would have got when you bought the car.  If you lost it you will have to call the VRO in Shannon to get a replacement.


----------



## Billo (17 Feb 2007)

tosullivan said:


> WR, the RF101 form is the one you would have got when you bought the car. If you lost it you will have to call the VRO in Shannon to get a replacement.


 
Should that read RF100 FORM ?.  At least that is the form I got from the dealer when I bought a new car.

Billo


----------



## tosullivan (17 Feb 2007)

dunno what the rf100 form is, but the rf101 is the vehicle licensing cert which has the section on it for filling in the new owner details.  This form is then sent to the VRO in Shannon


----------

